# JPG Logos mit Corel Draw 12 in eps Vektorgrafik umwandeln?



## ChristophR (8. September 2004)

Hallo Leute,

habe mir extra Corel Draw / Graphics Suite 12 zugelegt, um Logos
in vektorisierte Dateien  umzuwandeln. Leider habe ich damit große Probleme.
Ich importiere Logos im Bildformat jpg und exportiere diese dann als eps
mit dem Zusatz  „Sortierkriterium Vektor„ 


Weiter geht’s mit dem zweiten Fenster.

Dann auf OK

Heraus kommt eine riesig große Datei von 1730 KB ( jpg war 40 KB)

Welch Fehler mache ich?


----------



## ChristophR (8. September 2004)

Hier das zweite Fenster


----------



## ChristophR (8. September 2004)

und zum Schluss das dritte Fenster


----------



## sokie (21. September 2004)

Hallo Christoph,

Die Ergebnisse, die Du erhältst, wenn Du auf die oben beschriebene Weise Pixelgrafiken importierst und als eps exportierst sind eher etwas wie eingebettete Pixelgrafiken - sie werden dadurch keine Vectorgrafiken.

Für die Vectorisierung von pixelorientierten Vorlagen ist das Programm Corel-Trace12 der Spezialist unter den Programmen die mit Corel 12 kommen. Hier kannst Du die Ergbnisse dann als Vectorformat speichern (bspw. cmx, wmf...)

Stefan


----------

